# Have you ever had a bad bandset?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A week ago I received my new _Tainpeng_ slingshot in the mail from China. It's a beautiful frame but it came with thick unknown bands and a tiny pouch that I didn't like. I had a set of thinner unknown yellow bands on my hobby table that I installed. These yellow bands were very slow and I just couldn't get them to shoot. Maybe that's why they were sitting on the table and not on a frame. I got drop-balls, curves and terrible accuracy. I had a set of .54mm orange GZK sitting around so I installed them. I haven't shot the .54mm in a while and now I remember why. These bands felt mushy and slow. I could get connections on the can at 20 yards but I had to focus everything I had on perfect form. Most shots were misses by a couple of inches. I started thinking that maybe this frame was not for me. Today I installed a second set of .54mm GZK orange that I had made a while back. These were a bit wider than the previous set but still felt mushy. Accuracy was a bit better but not even close to what I was getting with the TTF Taurus and the Lion Mouth frame. Flyers were common and that pop can was going to last a long time. Velocity with 7mm steel was only 205fps. 

I had almost gave up on this frame when I decided to cut a fresh set of BSB .45mm white bands. This is what I have been using on the TTF Taurus. I used the same pouch that was on the unknown yellow bands that I ditched. Wow! My first shot hit the can. Then another. Then I paid attention to the next 10 shots and connected 9/10 on the pop can at 20 yards. I continued ripping up the can and was very pleased with the accuracy. These bands had zip! I changed the target to a 40mm flipper and made some nice hits from 20 yards but obviously the percentage was less than on the can. After trying some closer 10 meter shooting I walked back to 20 yards and finished with 5/5 hits on the little flipper. This was a good time to stop for the day! I like this OTT _Tianpeng_ frame! My bad for not mounting fresh bands from the beginning. Lesson learned!

Soooo.... have you ever had a bad set of bands that wouldn't work for you on any frame? I like GZK products but these .54mm orange suck. Maybe it's old latex or just too mushy and slow for my preference.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes indeed, I had a bad experience with .54mm GZK and even with 0.45 mm GZK also. Since that, I switched to white B2B, and White ‘Bullet Bands’ also for hunting I use 0.65 Sheshou. The Sheshou perform very well and they lost a long long time. I also use 3rd Generation Genuine PRECISE 0.70 and 0.75mm for hunting but they have a short lifetime.

Peace


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh yeah, I have had sets that would not shoot for anything while sets from the batch of cutting bands worked great. Maybe I tied them some how off? maybe there was a small imperfection in the latex? who knows? but yea it definitely happens


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh yeah I stopped even trying the bands that come with nee frames. They are always terrible. And recently I hit a bad patch in a roll of latex I have, and ended up making like 4 bad sets. Told my self if thr next band set is tbia bad I will throw this roll in the garbage and wouldn't yiubknow they worked just fine after that.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep, a frame I bough off of Amazon. Luniquz or something like that. The bands were at least full millimeter thick and the pouch was sized fo 5/16”. Oh lol look I still have it. And some of the bands. I think I was going to cut them into strips for wrap and tuck. 😊😊🤣








This thing must weigh a good 4lbs at least!


----------

